# Ghost Shrimp...Betta eats ALL the food?



## NewBettaKate (May 6, 2011)

Hi All,
I did read the previous post about Ghost Shrimp, but didn't want to intrude with my own question in the thread...

I have a male betta in a 5 gallon heated/filtered hex (with a moss ball and live amazon sword) and he is happy as a clam. We added two ghost shrimp last week and so far so good in terms of them getting along, but I don't know what to do about food for the shrimp because our betta eats EVERYTHING when I feed him so nothing sinks to the bottom for them to eat... any ideas for making sure my ghost shrimp are fed or should I just assume they are getting enough from scavenging...?

Thank you!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Feeding can be a bit difficult, especially if your betta is a little piggy. I would suggest feeding your shrimps once a day, perhaps when you feed your betta. 

Since ghosts are carnivorous, they can eat the same thing your betta does. If you feed pellets, just soak one or two extra. When you feed your betta, feed him in one corner of the tank, and while he's distracted, go ahead and squeeze the pellets and put them in the opposite corner or somewhere where he won't find them once they've sunk. They should sink to the bottom for the shrimps to find. If your betta starts going after the sinking pellets, redirect his attention by hovering your hand right in front of him as if you were to feed him, then moving it back to the corner.


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

I have this problem when I try to feed my snail. No matter where I drop the food and even if I distract the Betta, the Betta always finds the food and eats it up.

Doesn't matter if the Betta is exploding with food, he'll keep hunting for everything and eating everything. Quite annoying.


----------

